# gm16.dll



## Nomicon

alright i accidentally broke my soundcard software and went aand got it off the internet, tho when i restart after installing i get a bunch of messages asking for missing files, a bunch of .sys .drv .vxd and .dll...
i've located all of them accept gm16.dll, which i don't have on my computer anywhere, i was wondering if anyone could send me this file or knows where i can get it


----------



## Blue

A google search for a .dll file will usualy lead you to a location for download fairly quickly.

Are you sure it where the right drivers you downloaded? It sounds as though perhaps you dowloaded drivers for a different operating system.

Good luck.


----------



## Nomicon

no i know i got the right driver, tho when i try google i only get people on other forums asking preattymuch the same question and getting no answers


----------



## Blue

What was your operating system? I googled for gm16.dll and got this thread plus one other. You sure you wrote it down right?


----------



## tweaker

Yes not many hits on that one.


----------



## mgoldb2

I think the file you looking for is gm16.dlS

I uploaded the file to a place you can download it
http://tiger.towson.edu/~mgoldb2/gm16.dls 
when you click the link it should ask you to download it


----------



## meself_69

*thanks*

i needed this file also.
thanks for sharing it. i am so thankfull


----------



## mgoldb2

meself_69 said:
			
		

> i needed this file also.
> thanks for sharing it. i am so thankfull



Glad I could be halpful


----------

